# Live edge wax removal



## Joebobber (Nov 14, 2021)

I have a bunch of red mallee burl and coolibah burl that has a TON of wax on it.  It's mostly live edge cut offs, but plenty big enough to cast.  I was wondering the best way to get the wax off.  My 2 thoughts were
1.  Put it in the toaster oven on low and melt the wax off
2. Hit it with a wire brush on my dremel
Will either way work or is there a better, more efficient way to get it off?  Thanks!


----------



## PatrickR (Nov 14, 2021)

I would not do either, each will heat the wax allowing it to be absorbed into the wood.
1 - put the wood into a pan with a weight on it and then poor boiling water over it, the wax will float to the top and can be removed.
2 - get some MEK, it dissolves wax
MEK is expensive, I use #1.


----------



## 1080Wayne (Nov 14, 2021)

Definitely Patrick`s #1


----------



## Joebobber (Nov 14, 2021)

I will try the boiling water thing.  Thanks!


----------



## Humongous (Nov 14, 2021)

MEK is also extremely toxic.


----------



## Joebobber (Nov 15, 2021)

Humongous said:


> MEK is also extremely toxic.


I assume it is different stuff than the hardener drops you put in resin?  I think that is MEK-P


----------

